
Ask HN: What do the green usernames signify? - umjames
Sorry, but I don't know if there's a more official channel to ask this.<p>Does it have something to do with passing a threshold in karma points?
======
portman
Newly created accounts.

------
mindcrime
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+green+usernames&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

~~~
182446
That's not as helpful as you think.

~~~
sorbus
If the answer to a question is in the first page of google results, it should
not be asked.

~~~
dcosson
I just happened to google this question and now this post is the first result,
so I'd say there was no harm in him asking.

------
Mz
My previous answer (here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2454874>) was:
They're greenhorns.

